# Volcrepe, Glossop, Derbyshire, June 2019



## HughieD (Jul 25, 2019)

*1. The History*
Volcrepe Ltd was a large former rubber producing factory in Glossop, Derbyshire. Formed in 1931 and based in the 200-years old Woods Mill, it began manufacturing rubber soles for footwear. Later on, it began producing specialist equipment to the Ministry of Defence including gas masks for horses and the Home Guard as well as radio equipment as part of the war effort between 1939-1945. In the 1950s the company was still producing footwear soling, but with the market becoming more and more competitive it started concentrating its efforts into cellular rubbers which it had earlier pioneered. It went on to produce produced rubbers for the aviation industry, oil, automobile, domestic and communications industries.

Woods Mill was at the eastern end of what was originally the larger Howard town Mill complex built by John Wood in the 19th Century. In its day it was one of the largest integrated cotton mills in England. Volcrepe was split over in two sections with the aptly named Milltown road dividing it. The only connecting point was a small walkway over Mill Street emblazoned with the company’s logo. To the east of Milltown were the extensive single storey drying shed. The factory closed down in 2002 when Volcrepe merged with another company, St Albans Rubber and has been empty.

In October 2015 High Peak Borough Council were split in a decision of five votes to five as to whether the site should be demolished and redeveloped. However, the councillor with the deciding vote decreed the mill should in fact be demolished. Now all of the site to the west of Milltown has gone leaving a smaller three-storey mill to east of Milltown and some of the perimeter buildings, including former weaving sheds and administrative buildings, around the former drying sheds still standing.

*2. The Explore*
There were quite a few reports on this place dating back to around 2011/12. That would have been the time to come here. It was famous for its bridge over the road connecting the two sites. See the report by @ojay to get a feel for the place:

https://www.28dayslater.co.uk/threads/volcrepe-rubber-mill-glossop-jan-2011.60319/#post-1098314

On initial sight it looked like I was too late to this place. All of Woods Mill, the bridge and its surrounding buildings to the west of Milltown have now all been completely demo’ed. To the east a smaller mill building still stands albeit completely sealed. The extensive single storey drying sheds have all gone leaving a big open expanse and a few buildings round the site’s perimeter. What’s left is only a fraction the site but there’s still enough to merit half-an-hour of your time.

*3. The Pictures*


img1680 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1675 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1676 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1681 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1682 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1683 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1687 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1688crop by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1690 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1691 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1692 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1693 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1694 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1697 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1698 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1700 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1702 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1704 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Volcrepe 01 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Volcrepe 03 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Volcrepe 06 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Volcrepe 07 crop by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jul 25, 2019)

Nice set there Hughie as always very artistic ;-)


----------



## Sabtr (Jul 25, 2019)

Not much left now..
Was there anything rubber left behind? I was hoping for a shoe sole!


----------



## HughieD (Jul 25, 2019)

BikinGlynn said:


> Nice set there Hughie as always very artistic ;-)


 
Ha ha...cheers mate. If you are passing worth a look!



Sausage said:


> Not much left now..
> Was there anything rubber left behind? I was hoping for a shoe sole!



Sadly not mate. May have been in the mail mill building.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jul 25, 2019)

Sausage said:


> Not much left now..
> Was there anything rubber left behind? I was hoping for a shoe sole!



Not even a johnny?


----------



## HughieD (Jul 25, 2019)

BikinGlynn said:


> Not even a johnny?



Lol. Not even one of them!


----------



## smiler (Jul 30, 2019)

Nice of the pigeons to frame the shot for you, lovely pics Hughie, loved it, Thanks


----------

